# Our new catahoula rescue



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Here is Lily, our new rescue puppy! She came from Ohio, via PA. She is 3 months old and a catahoula/lab mix. She and Lucy are getting along fine.

Lucy on left, Lily on right.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

She is very cute. Actually they are both very cute. It looks like they like each other too.

Good luck with them.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like she's settling in already! Pretty girls -- Good luck -


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Thank you, both. It is new to me to have two dogs - it's interesting.


----------

